# SH Fishing



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I plan to fish SH tomorrow on my vacation day and Friday day and maybe night. I will let you know how it goes. I plan to throw bunker, maybe squid and eels on one rod, and use a diamond jig on the other. It looks like Thurs might be rainy and Friday windy. Fun. Hope I dont get skunked.... 

My gear:

2 11' rods (might bring a 9' ugly stick)
40lb test
5/0 hooks
few random lures like shad and small bucktails and small tins.
Might pick up some Uncle Josh Pork Rinds for the Bucktails. 
need to pick up some diamond jigs


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I would just wait for better weather I always get skunked during those conditions. But good luck if you decide to go, last time I fished a windy day after a rainy one I had to change locations 3 times and only caught 2 blues.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Suggestion: How about replacing your squid with clams and pick up a popper? Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Suggestion: How about replacing your squid with clams and pick up a popper? Anyway, good luck!!!


Yep. Bunker and clams.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Good and Bad news:

The good news is that I went to SH on Thursday, and there was a HUGE blits of blues and striper, very large like 15lb. They hit on deadly dicks, and they guy next to me said they were hitting on any "slow lures" whatever that means. I was also using Peanut bunker and getting a bit everything I threw the hooks. 

I had 20lb mono, but the issue was everytime I caught something, it was snapping the line. I kept trying, but the line kept braking. A huge dissapointment. Out of pitty someone gave me a bluesfish that looked to be about 13 lbs. Also, people caught stripers that night.

It was full moon, with clouds blocking the moon. IT was like a blits of stipers and blues. I went back the next night, friday, armed with 40lb braid with full moon and clear skys. I didnt get ANYTHING but 2 skates.

I feel like a loser for not having the right gear  

Question: is there any way to find out what the water tempature was on Thursday night? Also Friday night? Why was fishing soo good Thursday, and a ghosttown on Friday. Friday night felt much colder, and the tide came a bit later. 

I am thinking about going back tonight. I need to get the parking pass because high tide is around 9:30pm tonight....

frustrated!!!

P.S. you are right about the squid. I trid throwing a squid and that is how I caught the skates. Bad idea to use full squit at SH.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Not sure what type of rig setup you're using, but for chucking out bunkers, you typically want to use at least 100lb mono or a wire leader and a large circle hook (I usually use a 8/0 Gami circle). I use a fishfinder myself. As for "Slow Lures", I assume they're referring to top water plugs with a slow retrieve. Most regulars who fish there at night throw plugs. I believe NOAA have the water temp charts.


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

ParkStreet, Did you hit the rip or fish a different spot at Sandy Hook?


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

No, I just went straight out on North Beach where the showers are and walked right ot the water. Now i have 40 lb braid so I am ready for anything. I used fishfinder and 5/0 but I considered trying 6/0 as well. 7/0 and 8/0 are huge, but I guess so are stripers. I also got the night pass at the ranger booth so now I am ready for night fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

parkstreet1234 said:


> No, I just went straight out on North Beach where the showers are and walked right ot the water. Now i have 40 lb braid so I am ready for anything. I used fishfinder and 5/0 but I considered trying 6/0 as well. 7/0 and 8/0 are huge, but I guess so are stripers. I also got the night pass at the ranger booth so now I am ready for night fishing.


I use 8/0 gammi circle and 9/0 and 10/0 owner SST for striper down this way.


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

A buddy and I fished the rip at SH last night on the outgoing tide. Used live eels and clams. Caught a few stripers on both. All fish caught were keepers.. Kept one and released the rest.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

what size hooks did he use? I am going to try 5/0 and 6/0. I will probably go again to SH Friday night. Maybe I will try bunker and eels? Maybe I should pick up clam too? 

I am thinking of making a high low rig, with 6/0 on te top, and 5/0 on the bottom. last 2 times I went I got skunked. Maybe now that it is a new moon, and cloudy I will have better luck. I have peanut bunker left over from last time....Eels are a little bit expensive for my blood, heh....


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

We used short shank 3/0's for the eels. We did lose a few fish though, so there may be a better size to use. We hooked the eels from the bottom of the mouth and came out the nostril. Had them on a fish finder rig.
Fished the clams the same way, but used a regular 6/0. There were times when we caught them with the bait just sitting there. There were times we caught them when we were reeling in to check our lines. You'll just need to play around and see what works. Good Luck..


----------

